

Ask HN: Sublime - Noel_V

First I used Notepad, then Textwrangler, then Dreamweaver followed by Netbeans and  a few minutes ago I started using Sublime..<p>Fast and sheer awesomeness is my first impression..<p>Is it as good as it seems?
======
rexpi0
It's good, I use it frequently at work and recommend it to people
periodically. My editor of choice right now is TextMate 2:
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate](https://github.com/textmate/textmate)

